# What pass is required for MDNR boat launches?



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I have a 2003 MDNR State Parks pass on my windshield. I've used it to enter boat launches at Brighton recreation area and at Sterling State Park.
I went to enter the DNR launch site at Lexington, Mi and the worker told me that my State Parks pass was not good for that launch and that I needed a different pass to use that launch site. 
After some discussion that didn't really clarify things for me, he waved us through and we launched our kayaks and paddled off.
Am I mistaken in thinking that my State Parks pass should have gotten me into the launch site, or was the worker mistaken?
Thanks in advance for your response.
Lindsey


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Lindsey,

for the most part a State Parks annual sticker WON'T get you into a boat launch. I use a State Park sticker to fish at a state park near me but it's just a little lake and a pretty simple boat launch. If you go to an MDNR "Boating Access Site", you need a Boating Access Site sticker ($4 daily/$24 yearly).


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

when you really think about it, its sorta silly, you need two seperate stickers on your vehicle to use all of the different launches operated by the state, and the one that is for the launches only, is more money than the one that allows you to use other facilities ( Parks) Makes no real sense but the Parks sticker is 20, and the Launch sticker is 24, so..you need to spend 44 just to cover yourself.

Maybe in time the state will wise up and combine the two, but that would cost them in lost revenue..


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

Actually you could buy 3 types if you wanted all the passes. You Have DNR boat launches, Metro Parks Passes( you need one for the car and one for the boat, what kind of crap is that?) And State parks too. I just buy the DNR sticker as it has the most launches around St. Clair.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

The DNR Boat Access Site stickers cover most of the launches in the state. I fish atleast 10 different ports each year for salmon and that one covers all of them. The state parks sticker is just that, for state "parks". I don't buy one, as I don't use the parks, but I'm also not aware of any "launches"(except maybe kayak/canoe) that are "inside" a state park where a "park" sticker would be required. Metro Parks are their own deal. I buy one DNR sticker a year and I don't have a problem. I really doubt that the state parks or launches are making a killing in profit annually. I buy a launch sticker for $24 and use the launches 25 or so weekends. Thats a bargain for me. I don't compain. I guess you can buy dailys at each place and just pay for what you use.


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

In addition to the State stickers (2), DNR sticker (1), Metro Parks (2) add a City of St Clair Shores launch sticker ($75.00)! Oh yeah I forgot! Offshore Marine Launch sticker (Harbor Beach).

7 friggin stickers!

Also makes for a good chance at a obstructed vision Ticket!


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Well, I guess you could tack on some stickers for all the parking garages in town as well, but no-one is making you buy all these or use all these sites. I fish most every weekend and get by just fine with my DNR Launch site sticker. If they didnt charge you though, the sites wouldnt be there... If you want to play, you gotta pay..


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

JAson, Halfmoon chain of lakes in Livingston county is ONLY accesable thru one of two state parks, I KNOW that there are many others that meet the same requierment, and you must have the parks pass in order to launch in these waters.

If you take a look at the different parks and thier launch facilities, you will see many that have access, but only from within the park.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Oh well. Yep, I pay for a yearly county park sticker too over here in Kalamazoo but I don't think any of those places have a bunch of money to let you play for free. Of course, they could let the facilities get in terrible shape then we all could complain about why they don't charge more to fix the places up. It's a vicious circle. Can't please everyone but I'm pleased with how it is.


----------

